#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-21
<darkxst> ricotz, well my jhbuild issue has gone away, however don't know if it was eglibc update that fixed it or some bumped build dep
<darkxst> ricotz, can you revert this patch in the g-s on staging http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=218671
<ricotz> darkxst, you confirmed it reduces the mem-usages and doesnt cause lock-ups?
<darkxst> yeh, I havent seen a single gc deadlock with it reverted
<darkxst> and it greatly helps mem usage
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, pushed
<darkxst> thanks
<ricotz> darkxst, will push a new mozjs188 too since there were some js related changes
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> (forgot about the gnome-common bump)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-22
<jbicha> ricotz: were you planning to forward your harfbuzz multiarch patch to Debian?
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, there is no multiarch patch for harfbuzz, it is multiarched already, but debian introduced the not-multiarched dep to graphite2
<ricotz> i just removed the graphite2 dep
<jbicha> ah, ok
<ricotz> jbicha, btw do you know if it is likely to get an update for automake like 1.12.6?
<jbicha> ricotz: do you mean by default or just available?
<ricotz> available would be nice already
<ricotz> i am using a modified debian package here
<ricotz> of 1.12.6
<jbicha> we'd probably need to modify it to install automake1.12 instead of just automake
<jbicha> you should ask people that deal with foundations stuff about that (maybe #ubuntu-devel)
<jbicha> my guess is that it may be too late in the cycle for it by default
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, that is the modification i meant, and probably an update for +1 then
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-24
<sgo11> hi, just fresh install ubuntu gnome remix. but I can not find "Language Support" in system settings. where is it? I would like to setup "Input Method System" to ibus. That was always under system settings --> Language support before. thanks.
<sgo11> this channel is very quiet. not many people...
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-25
<jbicha> wow, Unity's more broken than I thought with the staging ppa (first time I've ran Unity in a bit)
<jbicha> for instance, gnome-control-center displaying off-center is weird
<darkxst> what else is broken? (I havent used unity in ages)
<jbicha> theming is broken especially for the indicators
<jbicha> it looks like gnome-tweak-tool 3.7 crashes if gnome-shell isn't running
<darkxst> tweak tool has never worked when shell is not running
<jbicha> it used to, I believe it does in quantal too
<jbicha> and of course, gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center have all sorts of regressions
<darkxst> well that is too be expected
<jbicha> any way I'm back in gnome-shell because those aren't really my bugs to fix, except I should report the off-center g-c-c & the tweak tool crash
<darkxst> ricotz, you seeing any leaks with js188/g-s stack?
<ricotz> darkxst, i don't notice ones, but i am not running my sessions or g-s very long
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-27
<darkxst> jbicha, my monitors are going to sleep after ~5secs of inactivity ;(
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't think I did that ;)
<jbicha> dconf dump /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/
<darkxst> "idle-dim-time=10" is that seconds or minutes?
<darkxst> not that it has any effect anyway
<jbicha> are you using the ricotz ppa?
<darkxst> I have xorg-edgers, ricotz testing/staging and gnome3-staging
<jbicha> ok I blame one of the first two ;)
<darkxst> so essentially you blame ricotz then ;)
<jbicha> well I don't have that problem on my computer and both of those ppa's are more bleeding edge
<jbicha> actually the ricotz ppa's don't currently include g-s-d which would have been my first guess
<jbicha> maybe the graphics drivers then?
<darkxst> I guess, there was an update to nvidia package around the time it started happening
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> the wayland backend flags should only be added to the build of shared library of gtk
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, ^?
<jbicha> ricotz: hmm?
<ricotz> jbicha, i guees, the udeb also will have the wayland dep too then
<ricotz> darkxst, ah, i guess it mistaken you for Darxus :\
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-20
<ronj> Hi. After doing yesterday's upgrade, using Ctrl+Alt+L as shortcut to 'Lock screen' no longer works. Mildly reminiscent of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1242423 , is it a known issue / should I re-open the bug or create a new one? Thanks!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242423 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell 3.10 from gnome3-next PPA causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail" [Undecided,Fix released]
<plasmasolutions> Hi guys, thanks so much for making this distro ... I love it!
<plasmasolutions> But I got a big problem since I upgraded my hardware 3 days ago: Freezes (inkl. kernel panic) when the video thumbnailer runs over some h264 files
<plasmasolutions> Have you got any idea how I could track down the issue?
<plasmasolutions> It's not only in GUbuntu but also in other ubuntu flavours...didn't try mandriva yet
<Noskcaj> plasmasolutions, What was the hardware change?
<plasmasolutions> Noskcaj: I changed from my intel i7 860 to a new haswell i7 4770k
<plasmasolutions> and the mobo too
<plasmasolutions> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z87%20Killer/
<Noskcaj> Good motherboard, but for that drastic a change, you really need to re-install, as with any other OS
<plasmasolutions> I'm doing animations, so I needed a board with two GPUs and many sata
<plasmasolutions> Noskcaj: Yeah, thought the same
<plasmasolutions> So I made a complete fresh install after this crash happened
<plasmasolutions> and the problem persisted
<Noskcaj> Strange.
<plasmasolutions> Then I tried a live distro ... downloaded blender, opened a file from my seperate home dir and ... freeze
<Noskcaj> Have you reported a bug or at least seen what the crash was?
<plasmasolutions> In a live distro!
<plasmasolutions> So I'm really at the end of my idea line now
<Noskcaj> So it's either a hardware issue or some big kernal panic.
<plasmasolutions> Noskcaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x264/+bug/1270655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270655 in x264 (Ubuntu) "System freeze (kernel panic) while decoding H264 files" [Undecided,New]
<plasmasolutions> That is my report
<plasmasolutions> I guess: While decoding h264, the hardware decoder and the motherboard are not communicating nicely
<plasmasolutions> therefore it's crashing
<plasmasolutions> But as I said, that's guessed
<Noskcaj> I don't really know what to do, but a few suggestions: Run memtest, try a live cd of 14.04 daily
<Noskcaj> try with 1 gpu
<plasmasolutions> Noskcaj: Did it, no issues after one day
<plasmasolutions> Noskcaj: See, as a dev I try to be as logical as possible... but here I fail now.
<Noskcaj> I'm pretty much out of ideas. Maybe try #ubuntu, and mention bug 1270655 , Since there's many more people there.
<ubot5> bug 1270655 in x264 (Ubuntu) "System freeze (kernel panic) while decoding H264 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270655
<Noskcaj> !support | Or anything listed here.
<ubot5> Or anything listed here.: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<plasmasolutions> Noskcaj: I will thanks nevertheless for your help!
<ricotz> plasmasolutions, try #ubuntu-x since this sounds intel-driver/mesa related
<plasmasolutions> ricotz: But it's the same with gtx 560ti
<ricotz> plasmasolutions, using nvidia-blob then?
<plasmasolutions> ricotz: then yeah... but atm the card is out of the tower
<plasmasolutions> just to make sure it is not the nvidia crap
<plasmasolutions> and I tried it with the opensource driver too
<plasmasolutions> always the same
<ricotz> and you purged the nvidia driver now to be sure
<ricotz> while this might be still interfere with a bumblebee/nvidia-prime setup
<plasmasolutions> ricotz: no, I didn't
<ricotz> plasmasolutions, you could start trying newer mainline kernels while this looks quite bleeding edge hardware
<plasmasolutions> but I could
<plasmasolutions> ricotz: Tried that too.. was installing the mainline 3.13
<plasmasolutions> nothing was looking up
<plasmasolutions> but it still was locking up ;)
<ricotz> mention that there
<plasmasolutions> in the bug report?
<ricotz> to <tjaalton>
<plasmasolutions> ricotz: Mentioned, tjaalton as a subscriber?
<plasmasolutions> Done
<ricotz> plasmasolutions, make sure to mention nvidia driver version too and you should try 331.38
<ricotz> plasmasolutions, i didnt ask you to add him, you were already talking to him
<plasmasolutions> ricotz: ;) Yeah, sorry, I misunderstood you!
<ronj> Hi. After doing yesterday's upgrade, using Ctrl+Alt+L as shortcut to 'Lock screen' no longer works. Looks halfway reminiscent of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1242423 , is it a known issue / should I re-open the bug or create a new one? Thx.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242423 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell 3.10 from gnome3-next PPA causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail" [Undecided,Fix released]
<plasmasolutions> am off now ricotz, thanks for your help!
<darkxst> ronj are you seeing " Dropping signal AcceleratorActivated of type (uuu) since the type from the expected interface is (uu)" message in the gnome-settings-daemon.log?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-21
<darkxst> ronj, screen lock has changed to default as '<super>+L'
<Forage>  I updated Ubuntu 13.10 to gnome 3.10 now that gnome 3.10 is placed in the main gnome3 ppa. It appears, however, that a GTK regression crept in. It's the same as https://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-list/2013-February/msg00009.html where Evolution now displays black area's like http://www.daf-bwr.de/screenshot_window.png
<Forage> Are you guys aware of the issue?
<ronj> <darkxst> ronj, screen lock has changed to default as '<super>+L' >> yay that works! Thanks :)
<robert_ancell> darkxst, do you use http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/ubuntu-gnome-desktop.html?
<darkxst> I hadnt seen that before
<darkxst> robert_ancell, btw that should really be tracking gnome3 PPA, not gnome3-staging
<darkxst> staging will generally be gnome+1 vs what is in ubuntu
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah, the GNOME stuff is probably out of date, that's why I thought I'd check if you guys were using it
<robert_ancell> please MP any changes you think are appropriate
<darkxst> robert_ancell, ok
<darkxst> robert_ancell, why are all the gnome versions hardcoded?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, hard-coded?
<darkxst> i.e. ('baobab',                GNOME_FTP_URL ('baobab', '3.8'), GNOME_FTP_URL ('baobab')),
<robert_ancell> oh, that means we're tracking 3.8 in Ubuntu at it will be shown green if we have the latest 3.8
<robert_ancell> these need bumping when we bump the series we track
<robert_ancell> I fixed a bunch of those a few minutes ago
<darkxst> robert_ancell, cogl/clutter should be 1.16
<darkxst> gtg
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I'll update that, thanks
<darkxst> gdm should be 3.10, gjs 1.38
<darkxst> gsettings, gnome-themes-standard also 3.10
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-23
<Nepahollic> is this the right channel for help with the GUI?
<Merandus> Hello, I am about to install ubuntu gnome, does anyone know if the distro have accessibility options for installation? (orca speech for installation in this case)
<Merandus> unity is very laggy with orca (ScreenReader) i'm extremely interested to try  ubuntu gnome distro
<darklight_> darkxst: I've just tested the latest alpha, awesome job! :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-24
<Uallas> Hello world!
<ruenoak> hi
<mips> hi
<mips> How do I install the Gnome desktop on Ubuntu 14.04, apparently gnome is in the repos
<[Ch4m3l30n]> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/gnome-shell-310-lands-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<mips> [Ch4m3l30n], yes that is where I saw it but how do I install it on a existing ubuntu install?
<darkxst> mips, just install 'ubuntu-gnmoe-desktop'
<mips> thx!
<mips> not to bad only 45MB to be downloaded
<darklight_> darkxst, there are a couple of small issues if nautilus uses the desktop it displays file at the top as running (as if nautlius was open) and the /etc/init.d/gdm script has an error on line 79 , try to restart it
<darkxst> darklight_, I don't understand what you mean re nautilus
<darklight_> darkxst, I'll make a screenshot hold on
<darkxst> gdm script indeed appears to have spurious 'fi'
<darkxst> does the error go way if you remove line 79 from it?
<darkxst> ^away
<darklight_> darkxst, still uploading the screenshot
<darklight_> it's taking forever
<darklight_> darkxst, http://imgur.com/zMJ5sCk
<darklight_> files should not show up as running just because it is managing the desktop
 * darklight_ restarts gdm
<darkxst> right, but that situation is unmaintained unfortunately, we have some hacks in place to make it work, but really you are not meant to use it ;)
<darklight_> darkxst, :(
<darkxst> darklight_, patches welcome!
<darklight_> gdm doesn't throw an error but I don't think it restarts either shouldn't it restart X ?
<darklight_> log me out and all
<darklight_> because it didn't
<darkxst> no, but is should log you out and kill gnome-shell
<darklight_> darkxst, well it doesn't :P
<darkxst> ok, I will take a closer look at that one, next week
<darklight_> darkxst, give me an hint to what I could look into for the nautilus thing
<darklight_> Hopefully it should be trivial, I have a fedora install where it works fine so it's likely either a patch missing or a simple config
<darkxst> darklight_, are you using the PPA?
<darklight_> nope
<darkxst> fedora doesnt support desktop icons?
<darklight_> darkxst, ? maybe I'm missing something are icons showing up using different methods here rather than in fedora ?
<darkxst> I don't know what fedora does, but upstream removed all support for nautilus managing the desktop
<darklight_> darkxst: sorry about that I had the brilliant idea of removin the gdm init script and reinstalling it and it seems the init script is not packaged with the gdm package so I'm stuck in tty now
<darkxst> darklight_, I don't know what fedora does, but upstream removed all support for nautilus managing the desktop
<darkxst> darklight_, sure it is!
<darklight_> darkxst: interesting I shall ask them then, I've tried on both opensuse and fedora and works ok
<darklight_> darkxst: well it really doesn't want to show up though
<darkxst> where else would it come from?
<darklight_> eh no idea but it just isn't reinstall when issuing apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<darklight_> s/reinstall/reinstalled
<darkxst> darklight_, maybe just rip it out of the deb then
<darkxst> its definitely in there
<darklight_> darkxst: how do I unpack the .deb ?
<darkxst> file-roller should manage
<darkxst> oh but your in a tty still?
<darklight_> darkxst: I'm stuck in tty for now can't access applications but I managed with dpkg
<darklight_> and still
<darklight_> damn
<darklight_> no init file but it is there when it's unpacked
<darkxst> darklight_, purge gdm and reinstall
<darkxst> that would have to result in init file getting reinstalled
<mgedmin> midnight commander is a nice way of extracting single files from .deb in a terminal
<darklight_> done now it's there
<darkxst> testing in VM's is a nice way not to destroy your main system ;)
 * mgedmin upgraded to 3.10 from the ppa today and is now enjoying mild breakage
<darklight_> darkxst, they both use the gnome-tweak-tool which I think uses the gsetting option
<darklight_> but it sure does look different
<darklight_> is it possible that gnome-tweak-tool needs updating ?
<darklight_> yes different tweak-tool versions, in the most recent alpha it's 3.8 while gnome-shell is 3.10
<darkxst> darklight_, I don't think so
<darklight_> darkxst, yes the one in the alpha is 3.8 in the ppa there's 3.10
<darkxst> no but the problem will be deeper than that
<darkxst> gnome-tweek-tool auto-generates most options from gsettings info
<darklight_> darkxst, could be but it's worth a shot plus there are not a whole lot of 3.8 packages left
<darkxst> darklight_, have a look at the patches in fedora
<darklight_> darkxst, to what component ?
<darkxst> they must also be reverting patches if nautilus still manages desktop
<darkxst> nautilus, gnome-desktop(3) and maybe gnome-settings-daemon
<darkxst> unless desktop icons are implemented via  a shell extension in fedora? but I doubt that
<darklight_> darkxst, gnome-desktpo3-data is still at 3.8, could upgrading at 3.10 help ?
<darkxst> no
<darklight_> well then I'll ask
<darkxst> that is a major pain point, trying to get it updated, but won't help your issue
<darklight_> same thing for gnome-settings-daemon ?
<darkxst> basically, that is blocked by gnome-desktop
<darkxst> but again, I don't see anything that would affect your issue
<darkxst> you should look at the patches, not just the version numbers
<darkxst> and yes they will mostly be in C!
<darklight_> darkxst, I don't fear the patches themselves but it's just that I'm not finding anything relevant (looking at opensuse but still works fine there too)
<darkxst> keep looking then!
<darkxst> since I certainly don't have any spare capacity to look into these things
<darklight_> darkxst, sure it's just I don't know what to look into, I'll have to wait for input from (hopefully) Dimstar from opensuse (he's the gnome packager)
<darkxst> darklight_, nautilus no longer supports managing desktop
<darkxst> they would have patches to re-enable that?
<darkxst> compare those patches against the patches we have in ubuntu
<darkxst> I would just diff the relevant patches, but reading a diff of diffs is really hard
<darklight_> darkxst, maybe I found something relevant
<darklight_> maybe not but it's the only thing that comes even close so far
<darkxst> what did you find?
<darklight_> http://dpaste.com/1567414/
<darklight_> not sure if it's applied here, I'm ashamed to admit I have very very little experience with .deb files, I'm trying to figure out where to check
<darklight_> s/files/packages
<darkxst> darklight_, check the source packag
<darkxst> in /debian/patches/
<darkxst> and that patch is irrelevant to your issue
<darkxst> atleast I believe its just changing the types of the icons
<darklight_> darkxst, it seems like it is but it's the only one that comes even remotly close the others are blacklight patches proxy patches notify patches but nothing about the desktop
<darkxst> it won't help the nautilus is running in topbar
<darklight_> darkxst, I know but if it's not a patch to those components I don't know where to look
<darklight_> darklight_, now that I think about it there's a similar issue on unity that has never been fixed
<darklight_> do they use nautilus too ?
<darkxst> yes
<darklight_> if on unity one opens it and closes it it still shows on top as open
<darklight_> it does not give focus to the desktop by default
<darklight_> so I guess it's some real ugly patch from the unity guys that creates the issue
<darkxst> so it only shows up after you click an icon then?
<darklight_> here it's always but I remember on unity just open nautilus close it and it won't give focus to the desktop by default it will still show as open which is somewhat similar to what happens here
<darkxst> nautilus 3.10 is on gnome3 PPA, try with that
<darkxst> otherwise you will have to dig a bit deeper, but I have to run in a bit
<darklight_> is it more vanilla ?
<darkxst> I don't know, but my guess would be its patch related, since upstream don't support that feature anymore though
<darklight_> darkxst, I've asked and it's supported
<darklight_> "DimStar> darklight_: no, this is still upstream features.. no patches needed"
<darklight_> so I would say rather than trying to find what is wrong with the patches the unity guys added I think it'd be best to just build a vanilla nautilus
<darklight_> without unity patches that is
<darklight_> I would try and build it myself but as I said no idea how to write deb packages so if anyone is interested the only thing needed would be removing all the patches and rebuilding the package
<darkxst> darklight_, ok so the patches we reverted were to bring back nautilus managing the background on the desktop not the actual icons
<darkxst> fwiw you don't need to rewrite a deb just to rebuild it!
<darkxst> apt-get source nautilus
<darkxst> quilt pop -a
<darklight_> darkxst, rebuild it without any patches that is what I don't knwo
<darklight_> just vanilla, or at least no unity patches
<darkxst> edit debian/patches/series and comment out any unity patches
<darkxst> dch -i , to bump version in changelog
<darkxst> deubild -S
<darkxst> and build away!
<darkxst> (with dpkg-buildpackage or preferably pbuilder)
<darklight_> ok I'll try
<darkxst> darklight_, ok, I will be back sometime monday
<darkxst> (going away for the weekend and likely wont have much internet)
<darklight_> darkxst, debuild can't find some files
<darkxst> huh?
<darklight_> darkxst, like debian/rules:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk: No such file or directory
<darklight_> there's a few of those with different files
<darkxst> darklight_, you are missing some deps
<darklight_> apt-get builddep ?
<darkxst> apt-get install build-essentials
<darkxst> and apt-get build-dep nautilus]
<darklight_> darkxst, out of curiosity will they get remove later if I issue an autoremove ?
<darkxst> no
<mgedmin> no
<darklight_> what would be the clean way to remove build dependencies ?
<darkxst> remove all -dev packages
<darkxst> or just leave them there, apart from a bit of disk space, they won't hurt
<darkxst> i.e. will not affect run-time performance
<darkxst> installing debug packages on the other hand will destroy run-time performance
<darklight_> darkxst, yes I know I just like to keep things tidy
<darkxst> then just remove all -dev packages
<darkxst> that should be possible in about 3 lines of bash script
<darklight_> it fails again
<darklight_> should I ru ndpkg-source --commit as it suggests ?
<darkxst> no, you should follow the instruction I typed!
<darklight_> I did I just disabled some more patches should have I ran dch -i again ?
<darkxst> <darkxst> quilt pop -a
<darkxst> <darkxst> edit debian/patches/series and comment out any unity patches
<darklight_> Patch interactive_search.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<darkxst> -f is fine, though you have probably messed up things at this point anyway
<darklight_> darkxst, I'll restart from the beginning
<darkxst> yes do, and....
 * darkxst gone now!
<darklight_> have fun!
<mgedmin> the gnome3-team ppa has mutter 3.10.1.1 for saucy
<mgedmin> any plans to update it to 3.10.2?
<mgedmin> BGO#710251 annoys me
<mgedmin> Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line 14: out of memory
<mgedmin> what's that all about?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-25
<ezrhino> hello. Does anyone here have experience with Ubuntu fonts durring boot?
<Gandi> hi, how can i install kali tools on may ubuntu-gnome 13.10?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-19
<LinDol> hi all
<k_alam> Hi
<k_alam> Can anyone please look into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syncevolution/+bug/1406200 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406200 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "Add support for GOA in Syncevolution to make it work with Ubuntu-Gnome (Vivid)" [Undecided,New]
<k_alam> Thanks.
<darkxst> octoquad, hi, does todays image work?
<darkxst> a fix was uploaded in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/1.348
<octoquad> I haven't tested, was monitoring the other bug report. Busy studying at the moment, but give it a try in an hour...
<darkxst> octoquad, easy bug for you ;) bug  1406200
<ubot5> bug 1406200 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "Add support for GOA in Syncevolution to make it work with Ubuntu-Gnome (Vivid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1406200
<octoquad> darkxst, sorry, hi!
<octoquad> so rude of me not to greet lol
<octoquad> hmm, ok, not to sure where to start with that one, but i'll take a shot at it...
<octoquad> is this more of a packaging fix such as depends?
<octoquad> ah I see (read the mailing list)
<octoquad> darkxst, what do you think of Rust: http://www.rust-lang.org/
<octoquad> I have very little knowledge of C or C++, so just wanted to find out if it's worth looking into as a next-gen language
<darkxst> octoquad, yeh just a packaging fix, probably go with the 2nd option syncevolution-provider-goa
<darkxst> I've never looked at rust
<darkxst> but most of GNOME is C, vala and some javascript
<octoquad> Oh ok, there is a webcast for it if you are keen to take a look: http://www.oreilly.com/pub/e/3291
<darkxst> octoquad, is rust even used anywhere outside of mozilla's 'servo' which is basically a research project
<darkxst> from a quick glance it looks kinda like a mix of c++ and JS
<octoquad> perhaps, it is a bit early for production use since it is still in alpha, but see this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17696798/rust-web-frameworks
<octoquad> interesting stuff happening already
<octoquad> btw, I only stumbled on it yesterday
<octoquad> back to that goa packaging, debdiff or bzr branch for this type of thing?
<darkxst> either is fine
<darkxst> bzr branches are preferred when there is a packaging branch (if it Vcs-bzr line in debian/control)
<darkxst> but apart from that its really up to what you find easier
<octoquad> oh ok, that's pretty neat, I always thought bazaar was preferred (gauging from the wiki docs)
<darkxst> octoquad, the whole UDD thing is kinda dead
<darkxst> they discovered its incredibly hard to keep auto-generated branches for all packages in the archive ;)
<darkxst> thus a great portion of lp:ubuntu/<package> branches are broken
<octoquad> thanks for the update :)
<darkxst> octoquad, and we are in the process of setting up our packaging branches on git ;)
<darkxst> for ubuntu-gnome maintained stuff
<darkxst> I'm still not a fan of bzr
<octoquad> i'm not digging it either lol
<octoquad> tried mercurial yesterday as well
<octoquad> golly not a fan of that either
<octoquad> git ftw
<octoquad> and finally at the company we've finished converting all our SVN repos to Git as well
<darkxst> yeh I do most everything in git, only use the others when forced to submit patches via them
<octoquad> I had to use git-svn when I first started, then slowly showed the advantages, and then it became the norm yay!
<octoquad> for me git feels right, and it's helpful along the way
<darkxst> octoquad, are you subscribed to ubuntu-release?
<darkxst> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-January/003182.html
<darkxst> and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-January/003184.html
<darkxst> if your interested
<octoquad> no not yet, but i'll sign up now.
<octoquad> phew, it looks like a lot at the moment for me to take on. Is there nobody from Ubuntu GNOME doing this?
<octoquad> I can maybe try take it on in the next cycle though
<octoquad> I was referring to this btw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MilestoneProcess
<ceed^> Hi, I was going to install Ubuntu-GNOME 14.10,  but where there should be a wifi indicator in the notification area there is only a question mark. I seem to be connected but I can not see the strength of the signal. Any idea what's wrong?
<ceed^> Hi, can someone help me with the wifi indicator being a question-mark in Ubuntu-GNOME 14.10?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-20
<electricprism> how can i make my  top right menu white
<electricprism> instead of the default black gnome 3 one
<darkxst> electricprism, would need an extension ( however i don't know if one exists)
<electricprism> darkxst: thanks, I saw that theres this thing called looking glass but it doesnt seem to be in my gnome 3.14
<mgedmin> electricprism, Alt-F2 lg <enter> works for me
<electricprism> lg
<octoquad> mgedmin, mind = blown for lg
<ceed^> Hi, I tried to go https://extensions.gnome.org/ but I'm told no running copy of GNOME is detected. What could be wrong? I am running GNOME right now.
<octoquad> Hi ceed^. Allow the extension to run
<octoquad> browser extension that is
<octoquad> ceed^, do you see it?
<ceed^> Which browser extension is that? No, sorry I do not see it. This is a fresh install of Ubuntu GNOME 14.10
<octoquad> what browser are you using?
<octoquad> firefox?
<ceed^> Firefox
<octoquad> underneath the address bar it should say "Allow extensions.gnome.org to run "Gnome Shell Integration?""
<ceed^> I went to 'Plugins' and set Gnome Shell Integration to "Always". It was on "Always Ask".
<ceed^> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<octoquad> no problem
<octoquad> :)
<octoquad> ceed^, you also asked "<ceed^> Hi, can someone help me with the wifi indicator being a question-mark in Ubuntu-GNOME 14.10?"
<octoquad> this is know bug, and will be fixed in the next release
<octoquad> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=727727#c6
<ubot5> Gnome bug 727727 in network-indicator "Question mark wifi icon (no route)" [Normal,Resolved: obsolete]
<ceed^> octoquad, I found that one out also. It "fixed" itself after a few reboots for some reason.
<octoquad> awesome
<ceed^> Someone on Google+ said they had the same experience: Question mark after install and then it worked after reboot.
<xerf_> afternoon
<xerf_> for gnome 3.12 on Ubuntu 14.10 is there a way to change the notification settings?  In gnome 3.10 (?) on ubuntu 14.04 there was a layout.js file I believe that had the delays for the notification area as well as the application overlay screen
<octoquad> Hi xerf_, you can find notification settings under Settings > Notifications
<xerf_> yeah...well what I want to do is get rid of the notification area..  In the past I could set the pressure delay to some insanely high value so I wouldn't trigger it but I didn't see that layout file in 3.12
<octoquad> ah I see
<octoquad> having a look
<ceed^> Hi again, I am not able to add auto start applications. The + button in tweak doesn't do anything.
<octoquad> ceed^, yup, something not quite right...
<octoquad> xerf_, still looking :)
<xerf_> octoquad:  No prob and thanks
<octoquad> xerf_, found it
<octoquad> but got segmentation faults when changing it hehe
<octoquad> in /usr/lib/gnome-shell/libgnome-shell.so line 49533
<xerf_> d'oh!
<xerf_> <sigh> guess I have to wait until gnome 3.14?
<octoquad> it's a binary file, I'm not sure how to do replace in a binary file unfortunately.
<xerf_> how'd you find it btw?
<octoquad> grep -R "MESSAGE_TRAY_PRESSURE_THRESHOLD" /usr/lib/
<xerf_> ah <slaps forehead>
<xerf_> that's odd that it's in a binary file...  it was in a .js file.  Curious why they moved it
<octoquad> http://superuser.com/questions/738180/why-is-usr-share-gnome-shell-js-missing
<xerf_> octoquad: oh nice..
<octoquad> https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2014/03/24/keeping-gnome-shell-approachable/
<octoquad> ceed^, you know there is another application call startup applications, but can't seem to find on 14.10 myself
<octoquad> celled*
<octoquad> called**
<octoquad> lol
<darkxst> octoquad, the js code is saved in gresources now
<octoquad> yes, I have shared the link above for xerf_
<octoquad> busy tweaking the value with ghex to see if it will work
<octoquad> ok, that does not work.
 * octoquad leaves the lab
<darkxst> octoquad, the right way to change it would be with an extension
<octoquad> yup, I was just experimenting :)
<darkxst> octoquad, so the missing icon in ubiquity is gtk-dialog-info
<darkxst> and that is not in adwaita-icon-theme
<octoquad> xerf_, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/616/insensitive-message-tray/
<octoquad> darkxst, ta. So does it need to be adwaita-icon-theme or needs to be updated to make use of an icon in adwaita-icon-theme
<xerf_> octoquad:  <bows> thanks!
<octoquad> lol
<octoquad> does it work?
<octoquad> I haven't tested
<xerf_> I can now run Docky/Plank w/o constantly invoking the notification area
<xerf_> I'll check it out @ home..  My work computer is a mac
<octoquad> cool, I use dash to dock and they added support for any position on the screen now
<octoquad> hmmm
<octoquad> dash to dock seems to inhibit the notificationa area at the bottom, neat. But I like it on the left hand side :P
<xerf_> octoquad: dash to dock...  is dash the dock that gnome has but you typically only see when you go to the application overlay screen?
<xerf_> ah yeah it is...  Well that gets me into a whole other world of semi-pain:  the dock.
<xerf_> so docky looks cool and there are some things I like about it like I can drag a folder to it (like the /usr/share/applications) but I *REALLY DISLIKE* that it seems to crash.  a lot.
<octoquad> this one: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<xerf_> I'd tried the dash to dock briefly sometime ago like gnome 3.8 or something and it seemed like it crashed too...has that been fixed?
<octoquad> I haven't had any crashes since 13.10, when I moved to ubuntu gnome
<xerf_> okay...I'll give it another shot
<octoquad> doesn't support dragging folders on it though
<xerf_> yeah that can be fine..  I'll learn to use the overlay which I should as it's really nifty
<xerf_> the main thing is a stable dock
<octoquad> yeah, it's been rock solid for me
<xerf_> awesome i'll give it a try then
<octoquad> cool, good luck :)
<kad3t> I had tons of trouble installing UG 14.10 on my optimus laptop (gtx870/intel4600) but managed to finally start and complete the installation with this parameter: hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
<kad3t> I cannot get to gnome login screen though.
<kad3t> It keeps freezing at blank grey screen just after grub or on a screen with 4 dots in top left. Any ideas how should I proceed?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-21
<kad3t> I suppose noone had similar issues or has any ideas of what to try?
<kad3t> Let me add that the installation from same medium (USB stick) on a netbook works flawlessly (slowly but steadily). And the only part of documentation with troubleshooting post-installation of ubuntu-gnome points to a different topic (wrong link).
<kad3t> As I thought, no help here. Oh well, back to googling then...
<amjjawad> darkxst, hi :)
<darkxst> amjjawad, hey
<amjjawad> my bad, I forgot to ask :( what happened to your flat?
<darkxst> getting there, moving in friday
<darkxst> though not completely done yet
<amjjawad> so, you didn't move yet?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> power only got connected yesterday
<amjjawad> Oh
<amjjawad> must be hard :( I should know as I moved so many times in a year
<darkxst> amjjawad, building the thing has been hard, moving will be easy
<amjjawad> building?
<amjjawad> you're building your new place? O_o
<darkxst> yes
<amjjawad> Oh O_o
<amjjawad> that must be really hard :(
<amjjawad> is that cheaper than renting?
<darkxst> well yes, because my work is my rent, I sms'd you some pics
<amjjawad> do you have Whatsapp?
<amjjawad> and I didn't get any sms yet
<darkxst> amjjawad, no whatsapp
<amjjawad> darkxst, got it :D
<amjjawad> are you building yourself?
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes I have done everything
<darkxst> well except power and plumbing
<amjjawad> WOW
<amjjawad> so building is cheaper
<amjjawad> good to know
<darkxst> amjjawad, depends if you have cheap labour! tradies aren't cheap
<BHSPiMonkey> Does anyone else get completely locked out of gnome-shell from time to time on 14.10?
<BHSPiMonkey> Quite often for me (every couple days or so), I'll try to wake the screen only to have the lock screen refuse to unlock after taking my password, or just a black screen with a working mouse cursor
<BHSPiMonkey> I'll kill gnome-shell from a different tty which restores my access to running programs (the ones that are at the top of the window stack, at least), but then running "gnome-shell --replace" just brings back the problem state. I'm generally forced to start up a different wm to continue my work
<darkxst> BHSPiMonkey, I don't know what is causing your problem
<darkxst> but if you do 'metacity --replace' in the tty
<Metacity> ?
<darkxst> and then 'gnome-shell  --repalce' back in your xsession
<darkxst> it will work
<BHSPiMonkey> metacity isn't distributed with ubuntu-gnome 14.10
<darkxst> install it!
<darkxst> BHSPiMonkey, i.e you can't launch gnome-shell from a different tty/VT
<darkxst> Metacity, metacity was the old gnome2 window manager
<darkxst> but sure we discussed that before!
<Metacity> darkxst: Yes, that's where my nick comes from. ;)
<BHSPiMonkey> darkxst: I tested your theory, but it makes no difference
<darkxst> though its obsolete now! maybe you should rename to mutter ;)
<BHSPiMonkey> I am able to successfully start most any other wm (openbox and metacity with --replace both work), but when I try to 'gnome-shell --replace' again I lose window decorations and everything is non-interactive
<darkxst> BHSPiMonkey, you are starting gnome-shell from within X session in gnome-terminal or similar?
<darkxst> ^(re-starting)
<BHSPiMonkey> Unfortunately, when gnome gets into this state, I don't know of any way to unfuck it without restarting gdm
<BHSPiMonkey> darkxst: yes, and/or from a tty with DISPLAY=:0 set
<darkxst> I just told you how
<BHSPiMonkey> darkxst: I've tried cycling to another wm and back. I even tried it with metacity as you suggested a minute ago. No difference
<darkxst> BHSPiMonkey, no you can't do it from a tty, it won't pick up the auth channel to gdm
<BHSPiMonkey> Well I just did it within gnome-terminal and the result was the same
<darkxst> if the lock screen takes your password but fails to authenitcate it show
<darkxst> s/show/should
<BHSPiMonkey> At this moment, I'm not experiencing the lock screen issue
<darkxst> what is the problem then?
<BHSPiMonkey> What happened this evening was: using GNOME, screen turned off (possibly idle), tried to wake computer, black screen with working mouse cursor came on
<darkxst> BHSPiMonkey, any crash logs
<BHSPiMonkey> Couldn't see anything but the mouse, cycled to tty1 and back, no effect. Went to tty1, killed gnome-shell, back to tty7, could see my windows again (but with no decorations obviously)
<BHSPiMonkey> Tried restarting gnome-shell a number of different ways, but each time I do, I can see my programs but everything is frozen/non-interactive and I have to kill it again
<darkxst> logs?
<darkxst> a black screen probably means gnome-shell crashed
<darkxst> (though it should usualy respawn when the happens)
<BHSPiMonkey> darkxst: http://pastie.org/private/naflwjxragpmdr1hgyjzq
<BHSPiMonkey> That syslog output appears constantly though, even during normal use
<BHSPiMonkey> Notably, when the screen was black, I could hear the volume indicator sound effects when hitting my volume keys
<BHSPiMonkey> So GNOME was still processing input
<darkxst> BHSPiMonkey, ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-GNOME.log
<darkxst> BHSPiMonkey, if you realy want to restart gnome-shell from a tty you need to use second snippet from http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:R_giJsdN1mEJ:https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/Debugging+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au
<darkxst> (it won't work when screen is locked though)
<amjjawad> darkxst, Optus is giving me hard time :(
<darkxst> amjjawad, mobile? switch to telstra prepaid ;)
<amjjawad> so slow internet and not sure why
<amjjawad> No, internet
<darkxst> or adsl?
<amjjawad> I'm using Vodaphone
<amjjawad> I have cable
<darkxst> amjjawad, oh that is the problem optus cable network is a trash can
<amjjawad> Ohhhhh
<amjjawad> :'(
<amjjawad> on speedtest.net, I see it is more than 50Mbps
<amjjawad> but when I use it, it is crap
<darkxst> telstra cable network is much better designed (a little more expensive though)
<amjjawad> yeah, heard that too
<darkxst> speedtest is not very accurate
<amjjawad> yes but it is way more than the 8Mbps I had before I come here
<amjjawad> and with only 8Mbps, I was super fine
<darkxst> optus cable is way overloaded
<darkxst> and due the design its almost impossible for them to upgrade it
<amjjawad> Oh
<amjjawad> Well, they're giving me hard time
<amjjawad> specially at night
<amjjawad> I feel like the whole city is sharing my internet
<amjjawad> SO slow
<darkxst> that sounds exactly like congestion!!! I would switch to bigpond cable if its available there
<amjjawad> yes
<darkxst> I had that for 10 years
<amjjawad> it feels like there are 10 million users are using it
<amjjawad> I had fiber optic before I come here
<amjjawad> 8Mbps but super crazy fast
<darkxst> once they upgraded the network to 100Mbps, I was getting 12-14MBps
<amjjawad> I don't mind to get less speed but I need more stable line
<amjjawad> a line when I open google.com, I can see and get the page :( not wait ...
<darkxst> there is probably nothing optus can do
<darkxst> their network is like a daisy-chain of stringline telephones!
<amjjawad> hm
<amjjawad> the whole infrastructure must be changed
<darkxst> they only built it to chase down telstra cable
<darkxst> amjjawad, wont happen, NBN is taking over it
<amjjawad> I see
<darkxst> not sure what they will do with a useless network though
<amjjawad> I heard and read about it
<amjjawad> trash it maybe
<amjjawad> I still feel super bad when I saw someone is trashing an old PC the other day
<darkxst> maybe they just wanted it for the customers (or Turnbull is more clueless that I thought)
<amjjawad> but NBN will take more years to come
<amjjawad> or being fully implemented
<darkxst> it may bever come
<darkxst> never
<amjjawad> hahahah
<amjjawad> damn
<amjjawad> that's bad :D
<amjjawad> should I run? :P
<darkxst> telstra/bigpond cable if you can
<amjjawad> darkxst, thanks for the pictures, that looked great :D well done
<amjjawad> bigpond is a company? or a type of connection?
<darkxst> bigpond is part of telstra
<amjjawad> I see
<darkxst> https://www.telstra.com.au/broadband/home-broadband#service-qualifier
<darkxst> the only problem I ever had with their cable was the crippled upload speeds ;( 2.4 Mbps
<amjjawad> same here
<amjjawad> my upload is 1Mbps
<darkxst> oh and when our cable got cut, that was a problem ;(
<darkxst> like the black cables that feed it, literally cut right though, and the lady on the phone insisted that I needed to reboot the modem
<amjjawad> hahaha
<amjjawad> tell me about that
<amjjawad> that's why I don't like to call
<darkxst> however telstra have awesome customer service if you go via twitter/FB
<darkxst> Aussie teams handle that
<darkxst> where as some call centres are still OS
<amjjawad> I have experience with call centers
<amjjawad> so far, for 10 years, I haven't seen any good call center like the one I used to be in
<amjjawad> clients were refusing to talk to anyone except me
<darkxst> telstra has some good call centers in Aus
<amjjawad> I have a certificate for best call quality
<darkxst> and also some bad (probably sub-contracted ones)
<amjjawad> that's why they charge more
<darkxst> I think the good ones, are run by telstra
<amjjawad> I'll check the link you sent, thanks and who knows? maybe I switch
<darkxst> and they aren't renewing any contracts for OS ones, but guess the contracts are still running
<amjjawad> Optus were fast to reply me on twitter and g+
<darkxst> amjjawad, its the best internet available in Aus, unless you are one of the few thousand that can get fibre
<darkxst> via NBN
<amjjawad> by the way, I needed to ask you something: if a user wishes to have a super simple server at his/her home, is there any kind of permission for that?
<darkxst> amjjawad, that is fine, no permission required
<darkxst> however bigpond cable (and probably optus) only have dynamic IP's
<darkxst> so you need to use dyndns or similar
<darkxst> and actually I have moved all my server stuff into the cloud, its cheaper than running a 2nd machine!
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> cheaper in what exactly?
<amjjawad> but, IIRC, servers need static IP, correct?
<darkxst> depends what you are doing
<darkxst> https://www.binarylane.com.au/
<darkxst> is what I use currently
<darkxst> but things like email/dns absolutely need static ip
<darkxst> web servers and things like that are fine on dynamic ip with suitable resolution service
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> it is a basic file and maybe web server
<amjjawad> I have 2 very old machines (desktop) and I'm thinking instead of breathing dust to get them to server with being a server and take that as a chance to learn more about servers .. so, will go for the most basic servers to learn and use that for my daily usage
<darkxst> amjjawad, that will cost more in power than a simple binarylane vps would
<amjjawad> Really?
<amjjawad> so a higher bill
<amjjawad> hmm
<darkxst> I pay $15 p/m
<amjjawad> + you need to trust them
<darkxst> not had a problem with them
<darkxst> and servers are in Aus, so no horrible latency
<amjjawad> for me, I just want to learn
<amjjawad> no urgent need
<darkxst> amjjawad, either way still easier and cheaper!
<darkxst> you can install ubuntu server image in about 2 mins
<amjjawad> on a cloud?
<darkxst> yes its a vps
<amjjawad> damn, I have a server already O_o what is wrong with me hehe
<amjjawad> oh wait, that is Kibo's server
<darkxst> US/Eu servers are horrible from here, if you just want to play
<darkxst> often up to 0.5 sec latency
<darkxst> try typing in a ssh shell with that ;)
<darkxst> anyway gtg go to the shops be back in a bit
<amjjawad> tyt
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-22
<amjjawad> octoquad, hi
<amjjawad> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> amjjawad, hi
<darkxst> am busy outside atm
<darkxst> might be back later!
<darkxst> amjjawad, back!
<darkxst> epic day though
<amjjawad> darkxst, I know you're super tired. Forgive my Q but is there anything you would like to add to the release notes? I have had a super bad day but I just want to forget what happened to me right now
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/UbuntuGNOME
<amjjawad> Alpha 2 arrived: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/15.04/alpha-2/
<amjjawad> I'll add the final touches to the release notes and make the official announcement
<LinDol> amjjawad, thank you for your hard work.
<amjjawad> thank you, LinDol for choosing and using Ubuntu GNOME
<LinDol> ;-)
<amjjawad> And, it is here
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/vivid-ververt-alpha-2-has-arrived/
<amjjawad> 2:10am here so must sleep :)
<amjjawad> good night everyone and thanks a lot for all your hard work for testing A2
<lindol> amjjawad, have a good night :)
<amjjawad> lindol, thanks :)
<octoquad> hi amjjawad
<amjjawad> octoquad, hi
<amjjawad> was about to leave
<octoquad> i see that
<amjjawad> sorry, time zone :(
<octoquad> just got home from work
<octoquad> np
<amjjawad> I have bad super bad day
<octoquad> sorry to hear that. I hope its nothing to serious though
<amjjawad> that's why I couldn't mark the images as ready :( and not sure who did, either you or Tim
<amjjawad> well, it is super serious
<amjjawad> out of 10 projects I'm involved with, I quit 5 so far
<amjjawad> and 3 of these 5 are mine. I founded them
<octoquad> probably Tim. I wasn't able to test last night, I felt a bit burnt out and rested.
<amjjawad> I hope I don't have to quit the rest
<amjjawad> no worries, all fine with A2 and I sent the email and posted on the media channels
<octoquad> :(
<amjjawad> I couldn't sleep
<amjjawad> I have pain in my chest and my hands are shaking
<amjjawad> I can't believe I had to step down from projects I founded :(
<octoquad> personal reasons amjjawad?
<amjjawad> real life, yes
<octoquad> it happens, although, you can always assist as much as you can when things get better. It's not permanent, it's temporary and I'm sure the relevant teams understand
<amjjawad> I hope so
<amjjawad> I don't want to leave UG :(
<octoquad> I hope you don't have to either!
<amjjawad> I really hope so
<octoquad> although I don't really know the situation, try to avoid making hasty decisions, especially at this time. Try to get some decent rest if you can and see if you work out a solution to your problem (if possible). If you need to chat, drop me an e-mail or talk to me in private.
<wolter> Hello, I am using Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 with nvidia binary drivers 331.113, and I have no shadows on modal dialogues and no transparency in the gnome terminal, could somebody help me fix this?
<sweety> should fix the blog post for alpha 2 to read vivid vervet and not vivid verveRt
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, do we really want to bump mutter soname now? we have bumped it with spidermonkey updates the last few times?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, we need to bump it every series since it breaks api/abi big time!
<ricotz> darkxst, did you look into libinput transition?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes ok
<darkxst> ricotz, looking into that now
<ricotz> ok :)
<darkxst> ricotz, symbols generation seems weird?
<darkxst> +#MISSING: 0.8.0# libinput_device_set_user_data@Base 0.1.0
<darkxst> + libinput_device_set_user_data@LIBINPUT_0.8.0 0.8.0
<ricotz> darkxst, I havent looked at it yet
<darkxst> ricotz, have you ever seen that before? ie replace @Base -> @LIB_VERSION
<ricotz> darkxst, no, at least I dont remember
<ricotz> did you update the header of symbols file properly
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, it seems to be encoded in the libraries though
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/3HG9swfK
<darkxst> maybe it is correct, see commit dd624f50389d8ff63df8297bac9c1d3984d43fb4
<ricotz> darkxst, full link please
<darkxst> ricotz, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/wayland/libinput/commit/?id=dd624f50389d8ff63df8297bac9c1d3984d43fb4
<ricotz> probably correct then
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-23
<MrSavage> How do I hibernate on ubuntu-gnome?
<MrSavage> Where it saves all my sessions and doesn't use battery
<sweety> where can i see the bugtracker for ubuntu gnome
<sweety> and is there a list of bugs closed between alpha 1 and alpha 2
<sweety> the blog post doesnt give extensive release notes
<sweety> nevermind i just added the tag ubuntu-gnome to the ubuntu project on launchpad and i think thats what i wanted
<sweety> in advanced search
<sweety> does anybody keep more detailed information available about this project
<sweety> instead of 'most of gnome 3.14 is now included'
<sweety> which parts are still missing
<sweety> or how many bugs were closed between releases
<sweety> do the individual team members keep personal blogs with development info i can check out
<dxerf> hello
<dxerf> in gnome 3.12 is there a way to save the state when logging out?
<darkxst> sweety, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/vivid314.html
<darkxst> bugs are tracked via a combination of normal ubuntu reports, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome
<GunnarHj> Hi! Any Ubuntu GNOME user who can help by verifying the gdm package in utopic-proposed with respect to bug #678421? (Some hardware and/or driver issue prevents me from running GNOME, which is why I can't verify it myself.)
<ubot5> bug 678421 in gdm "Error message for a faulty ~/.profile script" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678421
<octoquad> GunnarHj, Hi! I can take a look at it tomorrow for you...
<xerf_> anyone an evolution user by chance?
<oal> Hi
<oal> Even if I have enabled the "user themes" extension in Gnome Tweak Tool, I can't find any in the list
<oal> Shell theme, that is
<frthtfhfgik> hi, I switched language from swedish to english and now I can't switch back. There is no option for swedish in the Language popup in Region & Language
<JockeTF> frthtfhfgik: Click the three dots? :)
<frthtfhfgik> I should probably mention that I'm on 14.10 and have added the gnome ppas to get gnome 3.14
<JockeTF> Err, nevermind.
<frthtfhfgik> JockeTF: It just says No languages found when I click the dots to search
<JockeTF> frthtfhfgik: Yeah, just noticed that. Make sure the "language-pack-gnome-sv" package is installed, perhaps.
<frthtfhfgik> language-pack-sv and language-pack-sv-base are installed
<frthtfhfgik> yeah
 * JockeTF doesn't know then.
<JockeTF> frthtfhfgik: Make sure the gnome one is installed too though. :/
<frthtfhfgik> yep, language-pack-gnome-sv-base and language-pack-gnome-sv are installed as well
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-24
<mephux> anyone know how to install wayland
<darkxst> mephux, yes
<darkxst> you just need a desktop file, hopefully that will be available next week
<mephux> roger
<darkxst> mephux, I just uploaded gnome-session to ppa:darkxst/ppa, if you install that (once it builds)  you will get a gnome-session-wayland package to install
<darkxst> vivid only of course though
<darkxst> mephux, bug 1414256
<ubot5> bug 1414256 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "split wayland session into its own package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414256
<darkxst> mgedmin, ^
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, libinput transition is pretty straght forward, I'll upload to ppa and and get it through into archives next week
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, great :), so this means all "3.14" packages are building fine with 0.8.0?
<darkxst> ricotz, just one patch needed for the get_axis change
<darkxst> all fixed upstream except kwin which seem to have proposed disabling libinput on 0.8 since its still experimental also
<darkxst> also wayland 1.7 should come in time for vivid by the looks of it
<darkxst> but first bug 1414256
<ubot5> bug 1414256 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "split wayland session into its own package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414256
<ricotz> sounds good
<darkxst> yeh, seb already +1'd that, but will try push it to debian also
<lindol> hi all :)
<darkxst> hi lindol
<towo> So whoever's in charge of the staging ppa knows they broke adwaita-icon-theme-full? ;)
<mephux> towo: whats wrong with it
<towo> wrong dependencies, sec
<towo> Huh
<towo> http://paste.debian.net/142115/
<towo> This happened during update
<mephux> ea - not good
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-25
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm back (internet at home down for a few days though). Have i missed anything?
<DASPRiD> aliens invaded africa
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hey
<Noskcaj> hey DASPRiD, darkxst
<darkxst> not really, alpha 2 went without hitch, even with the core update ;)
<Noskcaj> :)
<darkxst> I uploading a few core bits of 3.15.4
<darkxst> to staging
<Noskcaj> cool
<InnerFIRE_> how do I internet share with other computers? this option is missing from network manager
<InnerFIRE_> ?
<lindol>  did you find this infomation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<lindol> InnerFIRE_,
<InnerFIRE_> loading it now.
<InnerFIRE_> thanks
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst> hi lindol
<lindol> ;)
<muppis> What could be broken when no usernames appears to gdm at all and it doesn't redraw itself properly?
<muppis> Everything is just drawed there, nothing erased if menu closes or number in clock changes.
<muppis> Using updated 15.04
<brainwash> muppis: I am not familiar with gdm, nor with gnome, but I'd suggest that you file a bug report
<brainwash> simply run "ubuntu-bug gdm"
<brainwash> this will gather all required log files and create a new report on launchpad
<muppis> I don't think it's a bug. Something magical happened last (worked) shutdown and rootfs was corrupted. After that things happened and gdm broke up.
<muppis> Almost everything else works just fine.
<muppis> I tried reinstall and purge/install everything ubuntu-gnome-desktop -related packages, but no fix so I think something else is broken.
<brainwash> muppis: you could still report it as bug
<muppis> brainwash, well I'll do that.
<brainwash> well, in case no one is able to help you with the problem here
<brainwash> there will be some log files attached to the report. these could be useful to debug the problem
<muppis> I'll report it and reinstall whole system. I'm planning to switch LTSP use anyway. :D
<l3on> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<l3on>  gnome-control-center : Depends: libnm-util2 (>= 0.9.10.0) but 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu34 is installed.
<l3on> on gnome3-staging/vivid
<l3on> is repo in a transition state ?
<ricotz> l3on, staging ppa builds against the proposed pocket which you would need to have enabled in such a case
<l3on> right .. I disabled it. ricotz maybe it should be useful add this info to the ppa page
<l3on> s/should/could
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-25
<wayland> is anyone here having any problems with wayland?
<lindol> hi all
<JockeTF> Hellopaca, lindol.
<lindol> JockeTF, haha long time no see :)
<lindol> how are you? :)
<lindol> Korea is very cold... =_=
<JockeTF> I'm fine. :)
<JockeTF> You?
<lindol> haha Yes, I am cold
<lindol> by the way..
<lindol> I am thinkg about getting Macbook air 2015
<lindol> Could i use Ubuntu GNOME on mac?
<JockeTF> If you get Linux to run on it.
<lindol>  haha
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-26
<x-Na> Hi guys, I'm still asking if anyone has come across Gnome-shell having a possible memory leak
<x-Na> Been watching for an hour and the memory consumption has gone from about 6% to 11%
<x-Na> And it just keeps going up
<x-Na> Seems to happen if someone else logs on to the machine and the vt is changed, it stops hogging the memory after vt changes back to the original
<mgedmin> that seems fast
<mgedmin> what gnome-shell version?
<LinDol> hi all
<x-Na> 3.18.2
<x-Na> Now it's 29,7%
<x-Na> A bit over 2 gigs
<x-Na> And it really seems to slow down once I switch back to the VT I am logged in
<mgedmin> I assume alt-f2 r helps (temporarily)?
<x-Na> Yes
<x-Na> But the weird thing is that it happens only for me, not for any of the other users of the same computer
<mgedmin> do you have any shell extensions?
<x-Na> I actually went so far that I disabled all the extensions and even recreated my home directory to get fresh settings
<x-Na> So no extensions
<mgedmin> at this point I've exausted my knowledge
 * mgedmin inserts the missng h
<mgedmin> augh ok can't sp4ell, time to log off
<mgedmin> but before that, I was going to suggest #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org, where all the shell developers live
<sammo> Trying to get gnome keyring working in epiphany on 15.10 (So I can save passwords). Any ideas? (I couldn't find any current bugs on launchpad)? Some sites work but others don't show the save password dialog and there is no way to manually add passwords that I know of...
<Guest42488> can someone help me out with installing Ubuntu Gnome 15.10?
<radon_> I'm trying to install 15.10 onto my Macbook from a cd I burned
<radon_> Once it boots, I hit "Try Ubuntu Gnome" and it processes stuff for a few seconds, and then this pops onto the screen
<radon_> A start job is running for Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit
<radon_> and doesnt go past it
<radon_> anyone who knows what going on?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-27
<ngpaladi> I have a few (relatively) quick questions regarding launchpad bug reports, and apologize if this is already described on a wiki page, but how does one set the importance to wish list? Additionally, what exactly should the opinion marking be used for? Thanks!
<adueppen> ngpaladi: are you an admin in the project?
<ngpaladi> adueppen: No, I am not
<adueppen> ngpaladi: then unfortunately you're unable to set the bug importance. You'd have to wait for the project admins to do that.
<ngpaladi> adueppen: OK, thanks. About the opinion setting, though... When should that be used?
<adueppen> ngpaladi: it should be used when it's subjective as to whether it's an actual issue
<adueppen> I think
<ngpaladi> adueppen: Thanks.
<Bluewolf> Hi all, anyone know of a tweaking tool that can allow me to make most of my windows transparent. I have and extension called transparent windows, which works but keeps turning itself off. And compiz, opacity, brightness and saturation does not appear to work. Is there anything else out their with varying customization and not buggy?
<mgedmin> there was transset, a command-line tool, but it's buggy
<mgedmin> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76958
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 76958 in App/other "transset fails to pick correct window under GNOME" [Normal,New]
<mgedmin> so I wrote a shell script to replace it using xprop: https://github.com/mgedmin/scripts/blob/master/transset
<Bluewolf> Does anyone not have options?
<Bluewolf> Really Gnome is there no other program or extension?
<mgedmin> DevilsPie is a program that applies rules to windows; I don't know if it can set the opacity property
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-28
<lindol> hi all
<lozanotux> Hi my firends
<lozanotux> i got a question
<lozanotux> about GNOME in UbuntuGnome
<mrp> hi
<mrp> Is there a way to remove the window title bar that actually works?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-29
<Valentinos> Hello guys i want to help me please
<Valentinos> I have lose my wireless antenna, i can not connect to the internet , when i had write a command on terminal to reset my bluetooth driver my internet antenna does not work, someone to help me please, i have not router near me to connect ethernet cable only a wireless
<mgedmin> what command is that?
<mrp> Hello, is there a way to adjust the mouse wheel speed system wide in 15.10? I would like to increase the number of lines scrolled per 'notch' in the scroll wheel rotation. I can do this for certain programs if they support it, such as Firefox, but not system wide.
<mrp> Also is there an updated extension similar to Panel Settings that works with 15.10? This one, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/208/panel-settings/, does not appear to work.
<InnerF|RE> any way to get the ubuntu-gnome virtual keyboard to come up automatically in web browser
<darne_> yes, no?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-30
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, I would assume gnome-music needs a gtk+ bump too
<darkxst> ricotz, possibly, though upstream haven't bumped it
<darkxst> though I suppose with css nodes, most apps will need a bump on gtk
<ricotz> I am more thinking about runtime-gir-deps since this is python
<ricotz> (the css stuff should not be fatal)
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh true and can't hurt
<darkxst> btw I still haven't updated any Vcs-bzr tags, but packaging branches are up for most of the bits I have uploaded
<darkxst> Vcs-git even
<darkxst> you could just push fixes there ;)
<darkxst> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-gnome/ubuntu/
<darkxst> ricotz, I'm  still to finish off the grilo-0.3 transition
<ricotz> darkxst, alright
<raulgrangeiro> hello, guys!
<darkxst> hi raulgrangeiro
<raulgrangeiro> I would like to share a solution I had yesterday
<darkxst> ok
<raulgrangeiro> Some days ago I was needing to use Office 2010 on Ubuntu Gnome 15.10, but I couldn't use accents. It was told me to change the input method from ibus to none, but it doesn't work on Ubuntu Gnome, so the solution is just removing ibus.
<raulgrangeiro> Just do "sudo apt-get remove ibus" on the terminal and then reboot the PC.
<darkxst> raulgrangeiro, that doesn't seem like the best solution, pretty sure gnome-shell depends on ibus
<darkxst> though I don't follow input stuff to closely
<raulgrangeiro> It works on Gnome and probably any system that has this kind of problem.
<darkxst> some use languages prefer fcitx instead  of ibus
<raulgrangeiro> do you know another solution?
<darkxst> gnome depends on ibus, remove ibus and possibly get "undefined" behaviour
<raulgrangeiro> what kind of stuff needs ibus?
<darkxst> anything dealing with keyboard layouts and input
<darkxst> so fairly core GNOME components
<raulgrangeiro> well, I did that, but my keyboard is working perfectly. Do you think I'll have problem for doing this?
<darkxst> raulgrangeiro, more likely you have a bug in wine, that should be fixed
<darkxst> well reported atleast
<darkxst> raulgrangeiro, if you are using en-US keyboard probably won't affect you, but removing ibus is not the solution
<raulgrangeiro> Yes, it is, but nobody has fixed until now, so I found this solution and it worked without problems for me, because this I came here to share.
<darkxst> raulgrangeiro, file a bug report!
<raulgrangeiro> I'm brazilian, I use ABNT 2 layout.
<raulgrangeiro> Ok, I'll do it, bu for now I won't install ibus, because I really need Excel 2010 for work, so I'll report the bug, and then wait for the fix.
<raulgrangeiro> So, this solution worked for me, and if anyone needs to work with Office 2010 seuggest this. If the person have problem is just install ibus again.
<darkxst> maybe not many people use office 2010 on Ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> though it shouldnt be any different from standard Ubuntu
<raulgrangeiro> truth. Well, I just wanna help. God bless you! Bye!
<darkxst> raulgrangeiro, thanks bye
<darkxst> ricotz, shouldnt your nautilus upload go into xenial proper?
<darkxst> ricotz, in which case you could have just pinged me to sponsor
<ricotz> darkxst, it should, feel free to do if you are comfortable with it, the changelog is just missing "Refresh patches as needed"
<ricotz> gnome3-team/gnome3 also has gtk+ 3.18.7 (with a tweaked symbols-check-level in rules)
<MGhz> hi
<MGhz> where i can have the list off all shortcuts for gnome3 ?
<x-Na> https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/OS/KeyboardShortcuts
<MGhz> x-Na, thank
<lk82> hi
<lk82> i'm looking for help with ubuntu gnome
<raulgrangeiro> hy guys
<raulgrangeiro> hi
<raulgrangeiro> I need your help for something. Could you help me?
<raulgrangeiro> is someone avaliable?
<raulgrangeiro> ok. sorry for the inconvenience =\
<raulgrangeiro> bye. God bless you!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-31
<holmz> hi, I have been playing around with themes but when i change the gtk theme i lose the window buttons for a lot of apps (ones that still have <file> <edit> etc) -- has anyone else noticed this? any suggestions for a fix?
<holmz> for example firefox or empathy do not have window buttons, like close or minimize, but the tweak tool and nautilus do
<holmz> ddg didn't present any answers but when i googled it (like with google) it seems like it could be that the theme doesn't match with the gnome version
<holmz> i guess i will have to delete it and "manually build" the theme... whatever that means ;-)
<darkxst> holmz, you need to make sure the theme you choose, supports the version you are using
<darkxst> also do you mean window buttons or menus? only Unity supports menus for gtk3 apps
<holmz> window buttons
<holmz> i just had to use a newer/different theme
<lindol> hmmmm
<LinDol> hi all
<Rainman387> Hi there
<Rainman387> I'm running ubuntu gnome 15.10 with radeon drivers
<Rainman387> Trying to install latest catalyst - crimson gives me a black screen at login
<Rainman387> Only see a pointer
<Rainman387> Anyone can help ?
<redraw> Turned off ask for password on session login > have problems with keyring > can't set password at login back
<redraw> org.gnome.Shell already exists on bus and --replace not specified
<redraw> GNOME Shell 3.10.4
<redraw> On "Users" I have auto-login without password -unchecked-.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-24
<mumspump> hi im just wondering what is webfs and what does it do in ubuntu i mean its insstaled but dosnt know what it does
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-25
<kendocode> ping
<kendocode> ping chan
<kendocode> notice
<kendocode> ping
<kendocode> ping
<kendocode> who/wyre
<kendocode> clear
<kendocode> hello?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-27
<zerous> Hi
<jbicha> darkxst: wow, unless someone pays $80/year/user, only the most recent 10,000 messages are viewable in slack https://slack.com/pricing
<jbicha> I just had never looked at the pricing before
<jbicha> it makes sense though since it's a product targetted at businesses
<jbicha> https://slarck.com/blog/2016/slack-too-expensive/
<jbicha> https://slarck.com/open-source/
<jbicha> Ubuntu Budgie uses gitter.im
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-23
<fleetfox> geary seems to be leaking memory :<
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-24
<Abraham2k18> Hi, I run Ubuntu 17.10 on Gnome wayland session and cannot use ibus input system in neither wayland nor Xorg sessions. I already reported this as a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1737618 ..Is this the right channel to ask some help to get ibus working
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1737618 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus not working in Ubuntu wayland session: traps: ibus-ui-gtk3[1565] general protection ip:7fd4204dd253 sp:7ffd74de90b0 error:0 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7fd420440000+134000]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-27
<Bilz> hi all. my volume keys don't seem to work when my ubuntu is locked. a) is this normal behaviour and b) is there a way around this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-28
<G__81> are there any differences between whats packaged in Ubuntu Gnome 16.4.3 and whats packaged in Ubuntu 16.04.3 (in terms of development packages)
<G__81> for some reason i have a project which does not build in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.3 but builds fine Vanilla Ubuntu 16.04.3
<jbicha> G__81: no, you probably don't have the same dependencies installed on those computers
<G__81> my source tree looks for protobuf-c and it fails. But i have the package installed in Ubuntu Gnome
<G__81> i have installed the necessary packages though
<jbicha> I don't work with protobuf but do you have the *development headers package* installed?
<jbicha> I guess that's libprotobuf-c-dev
<G__81> i have build-essential installed
<G__81> is there anything else to be installed?
<jbicha> I generally start with   sudo apt build-dep packageNameI'mTryingToBuild
<G__81> thanks for your help jbicha its pkg-config that solved the issue.I guess pkg-config is installed in 16.04
